# Time For a SketchUp Challenge



## SketchUp Guru (9 Jan 2011)

We haven't done one of these for a long time so I think it is time. The challenge is simple. Start with a single circle and create a turned shape similar to my example using _only_ the Move and Push/Pull tools. No other tools are allowed or needed. This might seem like an advanced thing but I think this is one of those basic things that SketchUp users should know how to do. And it really isn't all that advanced.


----------



## brandy20 (9 Jan 2011)

I only softened edges for the curve. Was it admitted? Do I need to say how I did it...or maybe I wait for that...


----------



## SketchUp Guru (9 Jan 2011)

Hi Luca,

Good job. Let's wait and see if anyone else gives it a try.


----------



## spiderg (9 Jan 2011)

Don't laugh Luca or anyone, this is from a guy in his early days of SU. The file won't download how do I do it? It's an skp file.
Gerry


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (9 Jan 2011)

My addition

Its a Snooker table leg.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (9 Jan 2011)

spiderg":1vcm2yxb said:


> Don't laugh Luca or anyone, this is from a guy in his early days of SU. The file won't download how do I do it? It's an skp file.
> Gerry



While in SU with your model open click File > Export > 2D model. Then upload the PNG file you just created.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Jan 2011)

Hudson Carpentry":2n2gksns said:


> ...Then upload the PNG file you just created.



Or JPG.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (10 Jan 2011)

JPG are more suited to photo's. To keep things simple, if your saving graphics rather then photo's, a better file format is PNG, no chance of compression noise, better image quality, plus generally you get lower file sizes for higher quality results.


----------



## Sportique (10 Jan 2011)

Here's a simple one from a Sketchup newbie   

Dave


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Jan 2011)

Yeah, yeah, yeah. :roll: 

But you can get either out of SketchUp. And the compression isn't a problem for images that are going to be posted on a forum anyway.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Jan 2011)

Sportique":3pvuwl5f said:


> Here's a simple one from a Sketchup newbie
> 
> Dave



Good work, Dave.


----------



## spiderg (10 Jan 2011)

Here's a beginners attempt, if nothing else I might get some feedback from you professionals.

Gerry #-o


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Jan 2011)

Looks interesting although it's kind of small so it is hard to tell what all you have going on. Did you paint the outside surfaces blue? It looks like they are inside out. Keep up the good work.


----------



## barkwindjammer (10 Jan 2011)

Nope, I'm completely 'flummoxed' Dave, I ended up with a second rate scribble like Hudsons, I did note that it seemed to be quieter than some others drawings though #-o


----------



## spiderg (10 Jan 2011)

Yes, I did paint a couple of bits, simply because I didn't know how to put shadows on it.

Gerry


----------



## brandy20 (10 Jan 2011)

To activate shadows you can go to the "View" menu and select them. To manage them you can put them in the toolbar via the "View" menu and Toolbars.

That's a good start Gerry, did you use only Push/Pull and Move/Copy as indicated by Dave?


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (10 Jan 2011)

spiderg":2um29mgr said:


> Here's a beginners attempt, if nothing else I might get some feedback from you professionals.
> 
> Gerry #-o



Must have taken you ages to get them perfect curves using only the push/pull and move tool. Some patient's needed.


----------



## Sportique (11 Jan 2011)

Dave,

here's another attempt - may not pass as a "turned" item? Its also a bit ragged

But a good exercise to understand these two tools.

Dave


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Jan 2011)

Not bad. All out of one circle, the Move tool and Push/Pull?


----------



## Sportique (11 Jan 2011)

Dave - no not one circle, but just the circle tool and push/pull/move/select

Is that cheating?? :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Sportique (11 Jan 2011)

I need help to produce convex/concave faces using push/pull :roll: :roll: 

Dave


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Jan 2011)

On your model or on mine?


----------



## Sportique (11 Jan 2011)

The concave curves on yours?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Jan 2011)

It was just pull up a little, adjust the top circle size, pull up a little more, adjust the top circle, pull up...


----------



## Sportique (11 Jan 2011)

Dave, thanks for that - that seems easy enough to say, but I have not yet discovered how to adjust a circle size   , I usually draw a new circle, but then find it difficult to locate the new circle concentric with the previous cicrle :roll: :roll: and so the learning goes on.

A great program with huge potential, thanks again

Dave


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Jan 2011)

Changing the size of the circle with the Move tool after drawing it is done by finding a cardinal point. Howver the Move tool over the edges of the circle and go round the edge until the edge of the circle is not selected and you have a point instead. Click and drag. You can type the change in radius and hit Enter to make the change.

To draw a concentric circle on one you have, you could get the circle tool and hover over the edge of the existing circle for a moment. Then move the cursor toward the center of the circle. When you get close you will see the cursor snap to the center and a message indicating you're on the center will apppear. Click to start drawing the new circle.

You could also use the Offset tool to create concentric rings.

In my model I only drew the circle at the base of the model and from then on used Push/Pull to add height and Move to change the radius of the new circle.


----------



## Sportique (11 Jan 2011)

Aha eureka!! now I realise that the act of dragging a circle to form a cone for example is actually resizing one of the cicles - #-o #-o 
  

So, instead of a steady pull, it is a repetitive resize, pull, resize, pull etc etc

Sorry - takes a long time for some of us to understand these things ......


Dave


----------



## brandy20 (11 Jan 2011)

Since many tools can hide "incredible" functions :shock: , I'd suggest to download the Sketchup reference chart for ready use.

http://dl.google.com/sketchup/gsu8/docs ... ardWin.pdf


----------



## spiderg (11 Jan 2011)

Thanks Dave for that explanaition, I too have learned from this.
Luca, is there anyway the chart can be made available in another format, I'm having problems getting any writing on my chart, it's telling me there's a problem.

Gerry


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Jan 2011)

Gerry, you're quite welcome. As to the PDF file, what operating system are you on? Do you have Adobe Reader installed?


----------



## brandy20 (11 Jan 2011)

spiderg":3qrbqvw4 said:


> Thanks Dave for that explanaition, I too have learned from this.
> Luca, is there anyway the chart can be made available in another format, I'm having problems getting any writing on my chart, it's telling me there's a problem.
> 
> Gerry



Do you mean you can't open the file? Or you just want it in another format?


----------



## spiderg (11 Jan 2011)

Sorry, I can open the file and I see all the tools but there is no writng beside the tools, can you supply it in another format please?

Thanks


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Jan 2011)

That file is supplied by Google. I would try updating Adobe Reader on your computer.




Larger image


----------



## Sportique (12 Jan 2011)

Dave

(sorry been away from the PC!) thanks for your help - I am now feeling more confident with Sketchup - can draw concentric circles, resize circles etc
  


Dave


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jan 2011)

that's good to hear. Keep it up.


----------



## jonrms (12 Jan 2011)

ok I am good with computers.. but what the heck are you all using to get these sketched up.... 

its not photo pro.. or paint!!! so what is it...


----------



## SketchUp Guru (12 Jan 2011)

The clue is in the title. SketchUp.


----------



## jonrms (12 Jan 2011)

ok now I am embarrassed... thanks


----------



## brandy20 (12 Jan 2011)

No embarassing jonrms. Just a good reason to start a new experience!


----------

